# think I posted in the wrong forum



## bdgr (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi I have a safety question posted in the sausage forum just wondering if someone could wander over and check it out.  It is about some jalapeno cheddar smokies.  Also I researched the therm question and ordered one reccomended on the forums

thanks Mike


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi Mike, I was going to move your post but I think it's a good sausage question so I'm going to leave it there. We have some very talented sausage makers here and also some very educated food safety experts so I think you will get all the help you need.

When you get a minute would you stop over at "*Roll Call*" and introduce yourself so we can give you a big SMF Welcome, Thanks!


----------

